# kung fu movie, the first



## cedsifu (May 15, 2006)

Hi! 
people here have loved my last movie Return to HK 2.
This is my fist movie Return to HK
I update it. 
http://cedcosuperstars.free.fr/videos/returntohk.wmv
Do you like it?


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2006)

Excellent clip. Loved the coreography.


----------



## michaeledward (May 15, 2006)

congratulations ... a lot of work in there.


----------



## Ignignokt (Jun 1, 2006)

Great choreography! Very entertaining.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jun 1, 2006)

cedsifu said:
			
		

> Hi!
> people here have loved my last movie Return to HK 2.
> This is my fist movie Return to HK
> I update it.
> ...


 
That was awesome! Loved the choreography, and excellent use of camera angles. Well done! Congratualtions!

With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

That's good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2006)

Very Cool


----------

